# A question about this bear mount



## three under (May 17, 2007)

I have a spring bear at the taxi that I have not picked a mount out for yet. I found this one pictured on the Vandyke web site and am not sure if the slightly open mouth is custom work or is that just an insert my taxi would order with the form?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Assuming that it's a closed mouth form (it appears to be), the taxidermist had to modify the form to open the mouth. Of course he would also have to order the mouth insert. Though not too extravagant, you could consider it custom.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

it is custom work. the gums, toungue and inside of the mouth is extra finish work. and possibly form alteration.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the fact the head is more upright than most, I do a lot with closed mouth and they look awesome.

IMHO


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

In my shop if you go open mouth on anything it is another 100 minimum. As stated you have to order jawsets and then you also have a lot of detail painting. I would be willing to bet that most any taxidermy shop will consider that as custom. To those who don't I'd really examine their work close because there's is a lot of details they could be overlooking.


----------

